
Chesapeake Light Tower up for auction - jamessun
http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/aucbystate/?sl=PEACH416009001
======
jamessun
\- Lightship deployed in 1930 marking the entrance to Chesapeake Bay

\- Replaced in 1965 by the Chesapeake Light Tower

\-- One of six “Texas Towers” along the East Coast, built in 1965; the only
one still in service

\-- Initially staffed full time; automated in 1980

\-- ~13 mi (22 km) from VA shore

\-- Water depth ~ 45 ft (13.7 m)

